# Pictures wanted of Coastal Stations



## RobertM (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello to those I know and those I don't.

Whilst never having been a coastal station operator, I have fond memories of dodging the coastal stations between 1800 and 2000 kHz and trying to find a clear spot as a keen radio amateur on Top Band.

I have a web site about MF coastal radio and it's URL is in the sig file at the bottom of this message. I am keen to expand it with more pictures etc of especially the UK stations but also any others from around the world.

So if you have any pictures and hold the copyright to them or know who does then I would love to put them on my site, with of course appropriate credit to you. Space on the site is not a problem and happy to put recording, memories etc on there.

If you can help then please drop me an email and I will get back to you.


----------

